# Dang Eurasians....



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

My Mourning doves are being ran out by these dang Eurasian doves.
I just finished a morning shoot a few hours ago and out of my bag only four were Mourning doves.
Please don’t get me wrong, I love turning Eurasians in to puff balls but I always loved a traditional opener of a nice bag of ‘real’ doves.
Oh well, I’m still grateful for a good field on a beautiful September morning.
Good luck to everyone this season, it’s ON!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Do you count Eurasians as part of your bag limit in Utah? Here (CA) we can take an unlimited number of them and there is no season. They are definitely less sporting to shoot but are much bigger and taste just as good, so I welcome them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can shoot as many Eurasians as you want to. 

It interesting in that Eurasians usually hang out around buildings and barn yards, at least the ones that I have encountered. 

But if you are getting into them get a gunny sack full of them. They are good eating also.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't focused on doves for many years now. In the late 80's-mid 90's I always had a Cedar Fort and Fairfield hunting permit in my pocket. I had some fun days shooting doves in the grain fields there. Good to hear you had a fun day in the field today.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Good solo mixed bag this morning on the family farm.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Every year it gets cold and pushes em out.... every daggum year....


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

FM- Thank you.
Cedar Fort/Fairfield trespass permits, sadly, are a thing of the past.
Cherish those memories.
I am out there almost daily and that whole area is changing in the blink of an eye.
Waterline, sewer line, and a east/west road are being built right now to connect the new Tyson Foods plant off of SR73 to Eagle Mountain Parkway near Facebook.
When it is complete, the whole valley will change...


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

It has been a few years (when i say few, i mean decade) since I have participated in a dove hunt. I think I should get back out. I only have fond memories of it. I grew up in Benjamin (just west of Spanish Fork) and as a kid, three things were more exciting then xmas morning. The deer opener, the pheasant opener, and the dove opener. You could always limit on pheasants and doves. I miss those days.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Go out and kill ECDs until you have a bag limit...as in, a bag so heavy you have a hard time carrying it. Dump em out next to your vacuum sealer and stand there doing the breasting method where you stand on their wings and pull the legs, then feed breasts through the sealer. No need to buy chicken ever again.


----------

